# Plant Aquascape Ideas



## iKuik (Apr 24, 2010)

Hey,

I am looking for plant aquascaping ideas for my tank!

Specs:

Fluval 304 + Rena XP3 as Filtration + Penquin HOB

4x 54 Watt T5HO Bulbs @ 5000K

150 Gallons (48x24x30)

Here's Pics


























































Thanks!


----------

